# what color is this TT?



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

hey guys;
can anyone tell me (for sure) the exact color name of the TT in the following picture?
thanks!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Daytona Grey


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

In the US only Nano and Monsoon gray are available. Nano is a bit darker and more matte in appearance than Monsoon.

Having fairly recently had a Monsoon gray allroad I would say Monsoon, although the photo appears lighter than same. If it were a TTS I would have said Dakota gray (those are one of the 19" wheel options for a TT however, and the side mirrors are body color matched). Note that marketing photo's can be deceiving, so always best to see in person.

Not a "for sure" answer but again photo's can be deceiving. And there's always the chance it's a custom color.


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks guys;
I can eliminate nano gray in about 99% probability. 
this leaves monsoon and Daytona...
picture is from the Canadian audi website. I suspect the picture was Photoshoped and used special lights etc so maybe my question wasn't so smart


----------



## gkatz (Nov 30, 2009)

just a quick followup.
contacted audi canada and that was their reply:


> Thank you for having contacted Audi Canada.
> 
> We can confirm that the Exterior Colour of the TT in the aforementioned image is named "Monsoon Grey Metallic (0CPA)".


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Looks like Quartz Gray metallic to me (custom color)


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

That pic looks like a rendering to me. If thats the case then that exact color may not exist.


----------

